# Car 4 Guitar



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’d rather have a few nice guitars than a rusty 9 yr. old Buick but YMMV....see what I did there?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

That vehicle will depreciate quicker than any high end guitar. Jmho. I'd rather drive a lada than trade any one of my babies.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Acoustic Tom said:


> That vehicle will depreciate quicker than any high end guitar. Jmho. I'd rather drive a lada than trade any one of my babies.


True, but for somebody, a shitbox car is the difference in being able to get to work or not.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree with you however this vehicle doesn't look like a " shitbox" to me . Does it to you? Like I said it's just my opinion and isnt that the beauty of living in Canada where everyone can have there own opinion?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

gone.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Aging luxury vehicles = money pits


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Acoustic Tom said:


> I agree with you however this vehicle doesn't look like a " shitbox" to me . Does it to you? Like I said it's just my opinion and isnt that the beauty of living in Canada where everyone can have there own opinion?


Kinda...high mileage, timing chain changes etc.

relax, you posted in a public forum, you replied to someone, I replied to you. You just replied to me. That’s what a discussion is called, in Canada, Your opinion freedoms have not been infringed upon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Acoustic Tom said:


> I agree with you however this vehicle doesn't look like a " shitbox" to me . Does it to you? Like I said it's just my opinion and isnt that the beauty of living in Canada where everyone can have there own opinion?


Don't be a spaz.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Kinda...high mileage, timing chain changes etc.


I’m with him. A 2012 with that much work done on it? That’s a red flag.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I think my reply was misconstrued and in no way was I being a "spaz " or getting worked up over this . If it came across as such, I apologize. I agree an older vehicle with high mileage and 4000 worth of work done, is a red flag. And diablo, I do not feel that my opinion freedoms have been infringed upon as like you said it's a public forum. Thanks to all and stay safe


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High mileage is really nothing if it's verified as mostly highway.
As for the work done, one less thing to replace as a new owner.

Most people will only put so much money into a vehicle before they meet their breaking point.
I tend to look at these sales because so much was replaced and there are fewer things left to wear out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> High mileage is really nothing if it's verified as mostly highway.
> As for the work done, one less thing to replace as a new owner.
> 
> Most people will only put so much money into a vehicle before they meet their breaking point.
> I tend to look at these sales because so much was replaced and there are fewer things left to wear out.


I agree with that sentiment as far as “wear and tear” type repairs. Stuff like brakes, tires, steering, suspension, etc. When I see stuff like sensors and timing chain on an 8 year old vehicle, that makes me wonder if this model has issues with other “non wear and tear” failures.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> Aging luxury vehicles = money pits


There's an entire genre of YouTube videos where guys buy old BMWs Mercedes Bently, etc and show what it costs to run.
They're doing it get views and make money but it sure is eye opening to see things like $800 brake rotors. Rotors for my Ford cost $40.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> High mileage is really nothing if it's verified as mostly highway.
> As for the work done, one less thing to replace as a new owner.
> 
> Most people will only put so much money into a vehicle before they meet their breaking point.
> I tend to look at these sales because so much was replaced and there are fewer things left to wear out.


dis agree. High milers always got them phantom problems. Screwed up wiring/ wonky computers. Moans groans and bad wheel bearings.Anything close to 200 000 km I run no matter how it looks
.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Distortion said:


> dis agree. High milers always got them phantom problems. Screwed up wiring/ wonky computers. Moans groans and bad wheel bearings.Anything close to 200 000 km I run no matter how it looks.


All depends on the age/price.
Except for my current vehicle, everything that I've owned in my life were old clunkers that I bought cheap.
This was my last car that I sold three years ago when I bought a '15 GMC that I now drive.

'88 Caprice, 350K.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i find high highway mileage condition to be mixed.
better than same short trip miles for: brakes, starters, seat wear (more ingress/egress seems worse for leather seat bolsters), internal engine wear, batteries.

everything else, about the same.


----------

